# How to hinge a round hobbit door?



## dmoney

A round door would look cool on anything from a birdhouse to an actual life-size door.

Remember the round doors on the hobbit-holes from Lord of the Rings?

Any ideas of how to hinge it?

Here is one I found from searching on the web.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That single massive hinge looks like thet way to go to me .


----------



## PG_Zac

Johan refurbished a house in the Lord of the Rings theme. His hobbit door is here and shows the hinges clearly.

Johan's work is fantastic


----------



## Wolffarmer

Look at the front of an steam locomotive ( pre streamliner ) Or a ship water tight door. Could also make an inside hinge hidden from sight from at least one side, but usually will take up a massive amount of space without a huge pile of engineering and construction.


----------



## mona1

Hello Mr Johan, I was wondering if you would build the hobbit door for us. If you do, how much will it cost ? 
If you don't, would you sell us the blue prints and specifications ? Thank you for your time.
My e-mail is [email protected] Phone number is 435 789 5905


----------



## tefinn

mona1, you do realixe this thread is almost four years old and Johan lives in South Africa. If you still really want to contact him to contract a door, or to try to buy his plans, it's probably best to PM him and not post your info in a public forum. Just saying, you never know who's going to use it.


----------

